
The Onion headlines could teach AI what makes satire funny - myinnerbanjo
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/onion-headlines-could-teach-ai-what-makes-satire-funny
======
ouid
I legitimately cannot tell if this headline is some sort of meta joke.

~~~
slowmovintarget
On the internet, no one knows you're a dog-bot.

------
yesenadam
PDF link for paper:

 _Reverse-Engineering Satire, or "Paper on Computational Humor Accepted
Despite Making Serious Advances"_ \- Robert West, Eric Horvitz, Jan 2019

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1901.03253](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1901.03253)

